# Need to make a switch...



## mzimm (May 8, 2016)

My daughter and I would like to try something new for deodorants.  She's been using Tom's brand, and I've been using a deodorant stone (potassium alum) and neither of them are up to the job.  
Any suggestions?  
I'd be happy to make our own, but confess I know very little about the necessary ingredients or recipe.


----------



## JuneP (May 8, 2016)

i know someone who swears by a recipe she got from the Wellness Mama blog. She said she's made it for family and friends and they love it, so you may want to check out that gals blog. 



mzimm said:


> My daughter and I would like to try something new for deodorants.  She's been using Tom's brand, and I've been using a deodorant stone (potassium alum) and neither of them are up to the job.
> Any suggestions?
> I'd be happy to make our own, but confess I know very little about the necessary ingredients or recipe.


----------



## Guspuppy (May 8, 2016)

I've been using a deodorant that I really like: coconut oil melted and mixed with a little grapeseed oil (not so much that it won't firm back up, but enough to keep it from getting TOO hard in winter) then a small amount of baking soda mixed in, and some citrus EO. I'm using lemon but as it can be sensitizing I use it only like 8 drops to a small jelly jar full of the deodorant mixture. I'll have to refrigerate it in summer or it will be completely liquid, but right now it's the perfect consistency.  I use the barest amount on a fingertip rubbed into my armpit. It doesn't make my clothes greasy and it really works. As a bonus I smooth the extra on my fingers into my hands as lotion before rinsing off any baking soda. It's lovely!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 8, 2016)

I adapted a recipe from the Wellness Mama blog. We love it because it works. Apparently some people can't use baking soda though as it irritates them, but we find it ok. If you have issues with it I believe the Wellness Mama has an alternative recipe on the blog.

This is my adaptation of her recipe:  (I subbed cocoa butter for the shea as I found the shea too soft - cocoa butter stays harder in a deodorant stick)

30g Cocoa Butter
45g Coconut Oil
30g Arrowroot
45g Baking Soda (150g ingredients altogether)

Gently melt cocoa butter and coconut oil (I do in microwave).
Add arrowroot and baking soda and mix well.

I then add 2 grams of peppermint oil (we love the fresh smell) - but you can use any EO you like or leave it plain.

You can put this in a jar with a lid and apply with fingers OR ... I pour it into a push stick and wait for it to set. When you apply it, as soon as it touches your skin it goes very soft. Yesterday I made some and added a bit of beeswax to see if it would help but I didn't add enough so I'm still experimenting with this.

Hope this helps


----------



## DeeAnna (May 8, 2016)

There are a lot of people who react to baking soda, so try these recipes with caution. Not saying everyone will react, but a fair number do. Redness and irritation.


----------



## TeresaT (May 8, 2016)

I stink.  I'm not gonna lie or mince words about it.  I don't think a home made deodorant could cure what stinks me.   I alternate between Suave (which actually works well for being so cheap) and Degree (another inexpensive brand).  The only  reason I alternate is because of fragrance.  I've tried expensive brands and 24 hour brands and other stuff to no avail.  Suave is my go to brand  and Degree is my "when the store is out of Suave or I just need a different smell."  One of the things I've noticed is that when I use it at night, before bed, I get a better-lasting protection than using it in the morning after my shower.  The clinical strength products recommend you use them at night so your body heat will help the product plug up the stink glands (no, that's not really what it says, that' my interpretation). Regular deodorant seems to do a similar job at a cheaper price.  But at the end of the day, I still stink.  The dogs don't mind and I don't care.  So all is good in my world.  Especially since I don't walk around with my arms in the air.  

Yeah.  Another unhelpful post from yours truly...


----------



## cmzaha (May 8, 2016)

I made some for approx a year then they started bothering my girls and me. Mine only contained 1% baking soda but I am positive it was the irritant. They really do not work all that well and coconut oil can stain clothes yellow over time.


----------



## mzimm (May 8, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I stink.........
> 
> Yeah.  Another unhelpful post from yours truly...



LMAO.....Teresa you are just too cool for words!  Oh my.....I seriously have a belly ache.....


----------



## BattleGnome (May 8, 2016)

As an additive to whatever deodorant recipe you choose, I recently came across a post on Pinterest where they took a probiotic capsule and added it to the coconut oil mix for an added protection. I think I've also seen a deodorant additive on brambleberry that you can add to your m&p or whatever


----------



## rosyrobyn (May 8, 2016)

I've made deodorant for a friend who tried the alum deodorant stone and it didn't work for her - but the one I made from alum powder did work (she has very sensitive skin as well).  Here's the recipe that I used:

50% purified water
3% alum powder - available in grocery stores
47% hydrosol (I used witchhazel for her, I like rosewater)

Melt the alum powder in water - water bath or double boiler
Once alum is melted, take it off the heat.
Allow to cool and then mix in the hydrosol.


----------



## lenarenee (May 8, 2016)

I know people who can't use deodorant who substitute a 20% zinc oxide ointment and love it.


----------



## Dahila (May 8, 2016)

here is mine, I am senstive to baking soda but the amount I use is very small.  Over the time it stains a bit so I use it in house and garden.  When out I use Tom's but it does not work very well, as you said.  
*Deodorant zmieniony / Deo changed by Dahila *

  15 g beeswax              
  21 g shea butter           
  21 g  cocoa butter       
  21 g babassu oil          
  8 g calendula oil          
  15 g baking soda         
  15 g kaolin clay           
  10 g arrow root powder                      
  10 drops bergamot essential oil
  15 drops lavender essential oil
  Total  125 g, two deo’s tubes. 

  1. In a 2-cup Pyrex container, melt the beeswax, shea butter, and cocoa butter with the castor and coconut oils. You can do this in a double boiler on the stove, or I just put mine in the microwave for about 4 minutes (I don’t have a powerful microwave, so if you do, you might want do 30 seconds increments).
  2. Stir in the baking soda, kaolin clay, and arrow root powder. Make sure it’s all mixed in on the bottom.
   3. Wait until the mixture is cool enough for you to put a finger in it comfortably, or it’s under 120 degrees Fahrenheit. Add your essential oils.\


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 9, 2016)

The key is to kill the bacteria that eat the sweat - that's what stinks, not the sweat itself. (Note, a home deo is not an anti perspirant - you will still sweat). 

Baking powder is good, but irritated me over time. Don't use it for a week and think it's okay. Use it after shaving your 'pits for a real test - my poor Admirable Lady found that out for me. 

Zinc is not as efficacious, but no pain. 

Other things could be tea tree, as that also has some anti bacterial qualities. I think I will try a batch using all 3 in some degree to get one that works well and doesn't hurt. 

Next comes the oil. As has been said, co can cause issues. Some of my clothes have a real gunk issue where I applied it again in the evening before going out and it just ruined the polo shirt. I am going to wrack my brains for an oil that would be better at it


----------



## hlansford (May 10, 2016)

I use Pitt Paste and LOVE it!!!  It comes in either a tube like traditional deodorant, or in a jar that you scoop out and rub on.


----------



## Arimara (May 10, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> I adapted a recipe from the Wellness Mama blog. We love it because it works. Apparently some people can't use baking soda though as it irritates them, but we find it ok. If you have issues with it I believe the Wellness Mama has an alternative recipe on the blog.
> 
> This is my adaptation of her recipe:  (I subbed cocoa butter for the shea as I found the shea too soft - cocoa butter stays harder in a deodorant stick)
> 
> ...



The baking soda seems a little high for my skin but I can totally make this work for me and mine. The only thing I will do is drop the  baking soda to 25-30g and increase the arrowroot or add bentonite clay. The latter is super in home made deodorant.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 5, 2016)

Animara what Benonite clay suppose to do for you in deo?


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 5, 2016)

Be aware that clay often contains lead, which can be absorbed through the skin. I have no idea if there is a "safe" amount that can be applied to skin or not, I didn't research further.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 5, 2016)

I've tried a LOT of DIY deodorants over the past 1.5 years, many of them oil based, and different variations with all kinds of ingredients.  What I found (for my skin) was they were either too irritating but effective, not irritating but not effective, or everything in-between, and they all wreaked some form or another of havoc with  my clothes.  

So I started experimenting with a liquid form, and have settled on one that works really well for me, is not irritating (for me), and does not stain clothing.  I've been using it about 7 months.  It is (for reference, I've put the products I use):

(measurements are by volume - I'm too lazy to drag the scale out for this, it's just an informal thing between me and my pits)

1/4 oz Alcohol-Free Witch Hazel 
1/4 oz Vodka (I use Absolut)
1/4 oz Aloe Vera Gel 
Baking Soda (little less than 1/2 tsp)
3 drops Peppermint EO
6 drops Lavender EO

I used to whisk it up by hand and put it into my 1 oz glass roll-on container, but then I got a mini mixer and that works really well to get the aloe vera clumps out.  I'm also playing around with guar gum to thicken it slightly, but am still experimenting - I just can't leave well enough alone, I guess!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 6, 2016)

How thick is this? I might well give it a go, but wondering if it would go in a spritz bottle


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 6, 2016)

I also tried making my own deodorant, which worked well enough, until I happened to glance at my armpits in the mirror...fire engine red! So I guess I'm one of those who is sensitive to baking soda. So after my failure to find a DIY recipe that worked for me, I switched to a crystal type deodorant, only to have a friend tell me that it still contains aluminum, and that I should switch to Tom's of Maine brand, that she uses, but according to this, neither of those is totally safe. http://healthwyze.org/reports/327-beware-of-deodorants-especially-the-safe-and-all-natural-ones 

So I've been thinking, and I remember many years ago, an aunt of mine was unable to use commercial deodorants due to irritation, so someone had recommended calamine lotion as an alternative. I remember she told me that she would apply it at bedtime, so that once she dressed in the morning, there wasn't enough remaining on her skin to discolor her clothing, and that it worked really well for her. After reading this thread, and remembering the story, I looked up the ingredients in calamine, and zinc oxide is listed as one of the active ingredients, along with calamine which is listed as an anti-pruritic. So lenarenee's mention of zinc oxide alone would support this. Here is a page that lists the active and inactive ingredients. https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/drugInfo.cfm?setid=8c1b0675-bbe9-42a4-80f1-3efff1d6346c   Maybe worth a try?


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 6, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> How thick is this? I might well give it a go, but wondering if it would go in a spritz bottle



I initially had it in a spritz bottle, but kept having issues with the nozzle getting plugged up.  I surmised it was the baking soda, but it may have been the aloe vera gel (or combination), which is why I switched to a roll-on bottle.  I haven't tried it in a spritz bottle since I've started blasting it with the mini-mixer (it's much smoother now), but the consistency is very watery and it may well work.  Actually, the consistency is so watery that's why I've been playing with guar gum to thicken it slightly!

I like it because on the rare occasion I've added too much baking soda, it's easy to dilute a little with equal parts of the 3 liquids.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 6, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Animara what Benonite clay suppose to do for you in deo?



It's said to allow you to be drier when using a deodorant and it also is said to draw out impurities



lenarenee said:


> Be aware that clay often contains lead, which can be absorbed through the skin. I have no idea if there is a "safe" amount that can be applied to skin or not, I didn't research further.



I bought some from BB and was going to use the clay but my sister talked me out of it. I will use my kaolin instead. I'm still using zinc oxide in place of baking soda. I can't use that stuff even at less than a tsp. I'm not putting my child through that. Thanks for the head's up about lead. I should be more thorough.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 6, 2016)

Arimara said:


> It's said to allow you to be drier when using a deodorant and it also is said to draw out impurities
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some from BB and was going to use the clay but my sister talked me out of it. I will use my kaolin instead. I'm still using zinc oxide in place of baking soda. I can't use that stuff even at less than a tsp. I'm not putting my child through that. Thanks for the head's up about lead. I should be more thorough.


 
You're welcome. Sorry I don't have more precise info to share with you. We have a child too, and since cursory research showed that nearly all samples of clay contained measurable amounts of lead, I just gave up on clays. Even the clay toothpastes (such as Earthpaste)  have a warning label on the package about lead. I'm just not convinced that the "powers that be" can definitively state what a safe amount of lead exposure is for a child.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 6, 2016)

Kaolin white is the one that is suitable under the arms, and it is fro sensitive skin, when benonite does tend to dry skin,  Kaolin draws out impurities too.  Lenarenee they are from China lead is in everything


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 6, 2016)

I know of some people who swear by using Milk of Magnesia as a deodorant (an OTC anti-acid liquid for soothing tummy upset). They say they just put it in a roller bottle and apply it to their underarms. Those that have tried it says it works better than anything they've used so far. I've often thought about trying it out myself, but I haven't done so yet. First, I need to put to use the ingredients I bought over the fall/winter to make my own deodorant after we were all discussing it *in this awesome deodorant thread here* back in the fall. This is the recipe I came up with to try out:

Propanadiol 60%
Water 26.5%
Sodium Stearate 6.5%
Caprol Micro Express 3% (from LotionCrafter's)
Saccharomyces Ferment 2.5% (from Brambleberry)
Fragrance 1%
Liquid Germall Plus .5%


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been nibbling gently at the edges of my deodorant making project whenever I think about it. IL is trying the Saccharomyces ferment, and I'm interested in the other common alternative of using an extract of hops. I purchased some hops CO2 extract recently and did some research on how to use it in a deodorant formulation. I also researched the process of making zinc ricinoleate and decided it's going to be way easier to buy the stuff or omit it rather than make it. It does seem to be an effective odor absorbent according to the research studies I read, so it's worth consideration.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I've been nibbling gently at the edges of my deodorant...


 

Ewww.  That's disgusting!!  :twisted:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 6, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I know of some people who swear by using Milk of Magnesia as a deodorant (an OTC anti-acid liquid for soothing tummy upset). They say they just put it in a roller bottle and apply it to their underarms. Those that have tried it says it works better than anything they've used so far. I've often thought about trying it out myself, but I haven't done so yet.




My grandma uses milk of magnesia exclusively. She has since I can remember. She just puts it in a little spray bottle and does one or two spritz a day. She never has any stains on her clothing and she never smells. 

When I was little and starting to stink, she would put some one me. I hated how it felt but it eventually dried and was pretty effective at keeping the stink away. It's not an antiperspirant though. I bet it would be great in a roll on bottle with some FO/EO for light scent. 

I might try it next. 

I tried the new toms deodorant (long lasting apricot scent) and it literally burned my pits. I peeled twice and couldn't wear deodorant for 2 weeks. I've never had a problem with any other commercial deodorant. I just wanted to try something more "natural". It looks like some other people also had the same reaction and it seems to be coming from the ingredient zinc ricinoleate. I went back to my old deodorant/antiperspirant. I just want regular deodorant and they don't even sell that for women. I don't need antiperspirant since I don't sweat that much and if I do, it's cause it's super hot and it helps cool me down anyway. Men have many options for just deodorant. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 6, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Kaolin white is the one that is suitable under the arms, and it is fro sensitive skin, when benonite does tend to dry skin,  Kaolin draws out impurities too.  Lenarenee they are from China lead is in everything



I've used bentonite clay in a deodorant before. It was actually nice and it kept me dry for way longer than Tom's of Maine ever could or would since I'm still using it.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 6, 2016)

I had used both and Kaolin seems better, but I do have extra sensitive skin prone to allergies


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2016)

Teresa -- I have to say I'd rather eat soap, given my druthers. You're a hoot!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Teresa -- I have to say I'd rather eat soap, given my druthers. You're a hoot!



I am so glad I popped on the forum for a few minutes and saw that line because it made me laugh.  I was having a tough time at work just at that moment and needed something to cheer me up.  That laugh lasted me the rest of the afternoon and that mountain of envelopes I was plowing through didn't seem so daunting after that.  So, thanks for cheering me up. 

(Sorry to hijack the thread.  Yet again...)


----------



## mrsserena (Jul 6, 2016)

Pit paste, but the kind without baking soda! I do put an EO blend with Almond oil and about 3% tea tree/lemon oil before to kill any bacteria. I don't know if it works without, I tried the baking soda kind and got horribly irritated pits, so I was using the EO blend to help soothe it.  The pit paste does seem to help with anti-perspirant.


----------



## lsg (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is a roll on recipe I like:

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/recipes/33-Deodorant Cream with Zinc Ricinoleate.pdf


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I know of some people who swear by using Milk of Magnesia as a deodorant (an OTC anti-acid liquid for soothing tummy upset). They say they just put it in a roller bottle and apply it to their underarms. Those that have tried it says it works better than anything they've used so far. I've often thought about trying it out myself, but I haven't done so yet.
> IrishLass





galaxyMLP said:


> My grandma uses milk of magnesia exclusively. She has since I can remember. She just puts it in a little spray bottle and does one or two spritz a day. She never has any stains on her clothing and she never smells.
> 
> When I was little and starting to stink, she would put some one me. I hated how it felt but it eventually dried and was pretty effective at keeping the stink away. It's not an antiperspirant though. I bet it would be great in a roll on bottle with some FO/EO for light scent.
> 
> I might try it next.


Just an update...since reading this, I decided to give M.O.M. a try, and I have to say, it's been working great. Not quite as convenient as a stick or roll on, and you do have to wait for it to dry, but it's been hot and muggy around here, and I just stuck my nose in my armpit and...nothin'!  So far, no irritation either. Now, I'm looking for a little squeeze bottle to put it in, to make it a bit more convenient than trying to pour out just enough from the big bottle. So if you've been wanting to give it a try, and wondering if it really works, I'd say go for it.


----------



## reflection (Jul 19, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I stink.  I'm not gonna lie or mince words about it.  I don't think a home made deodorant could cure what stinks me.   I alternate between Suave (which actually works well for being so cheap) and Degree (another inexpensive brand).  The only  reason I alternate is because of fragrance.  I've tried expensive brands and 24 hour brands and other stuff to no avail.  Suave is my go to brand  and Degree is my "when the store is out of Suave or I just need a different smell."  One of the things I've noticed is that when I use it at night, before bed, I get a better-lasting protection than using it in the morning after my shower.  The clinical strength products recommend you use them at night so your body heat will help the product plug up the stink glands (no, that's not really what it says, that' my interpretation). Regular deodorant seems to do a similar job at a cheaper price.  But at the end of the day, I still stink.  The dogs don't mind and I don't care.  So all is good in my world.  Especially since I don't walk around with my arms in the air.
> 
> Yeah.  Another unhelpful post from yours truly...



your post is too funny. 

have any of you tried a pit detox? while i wasn't sure i wanted to use bentonite clay in the post katie (wellness mama) has on doing a pit detox i did see buried in the comments someone suggested slathering some raw honey (it probably needs to be raw to work) on your pits, waiting 30 minutes or longer (i waited an hour) and then just wiping it off with warm water. it works! i honestly couldn't believe it but my whole level of odor is greatly reduced since doing the detox. i drink waaaay too much diet soda & i've heard soda can cause lots of odor. also, since the raw honey detox i no longer get these little dark red patches that looked like burned skin with the crystal rock deo. 

also, if any of you get the irritated bumps or rash from the baking soda you can use a pH balancer spray before applying the coconut oil/baking soda paste deo to prevent it. here's the formula from crunchy betty:

One tablespoon ACV to 1 cup distilled (or well filtered) water.

Mix that together in a small container (if you have a spray bottle, this would be absolutely awesome as a little spray). she says not to spray it on freshly shaved pits but i haven't had an issue personally. just keep it in the fridge & toss after 10-14 days.

another thing that works are chlorophyll capsules. you will have dark green poop though & watch out for loose bowels. 

i love my virgin coconut/b.s./arrowroot deo (it smells divine with equal amounts of tea tree & lavender essential oils) but i have weird pit fragrance reactions to pretty much any deo even straight milk of magnesia or arrowroot so currently use the crystal rock.

tl;dr
1. do a pit detox with raw honey to greatly reduce odor
2. if you try a coconut oil/baking soda deo use the pH balancer to prevent the red bumps & irritation
3. chlorophyll capsules also reduce odor internally but watch out for the things i mentioned


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> I know of some people who swear by using Milk of Magnesia as a deodorant (an OTC anti-acid liquid for soothing tummy upset). They say they just put it in a roller bottle and apply it to their underarms. Those that have tried it says it works better than anything they've used so far. I've often thought about trying it out myself, but I haven't done so yet. First, I need to put to use the ingredients I bought over the fall/winter to make my own deodorant after we were all discussing it *in this awesome deodorant thread here* back in the fall. This is the recipe I came up with to try out:
> 
> Propanadiol 60%
> Water 26.5%
> ...


I was going to message you a while back and ask if you had put the Sodium Stearate to use in a deodorant stick. Now I know  I have been researching what ingredients I want to put in mine. You just gave me good ideas. The Saccharomyces Ferment was one I had on my list to purchase. Thankyou


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 20, 2016)

reflection said:


> your post is too funny.
> 
> have any of you tried a pit detox? while i wasn't sure i wanted to use bentonite clay in the post katie (wellness mama) has on doing a pit detox i did see buried in the comments someone suggested slathering some raw honey (it probably needs to be raw to work) on your pits, waiting 30 minutes or longer (i waited an hour) and then just wiping it off with warm water. it works! i honestly couldn't believe it but my whole level of odor is greatly reduced since doing the detox. i drink waaaay too much diet soda & i've heard soda can cause lots of odor. also, since the raw honey detox i no longer get these little dark red patches that looked like burned skin with the crystal rock deo.
> 
> ...



Thanks!!  Hmm.  Raw honey on the pits.  Sounds like a sticky situation.  Do you have to put your hands in the air to let the honey dry?  Do you need to wear a tank top while doing this?  I would imagine going on a picnic during this process is a no-no, huh?   Do you detox after a shower or before?  I have never heard of detoxing the pits, let alone smearing them with honey.  Boy will my dog really go nuts over that.  (For some strange and disgusting reason, Ivy likes licking my stinky pits. I want to rip her tongue out!!   I thought I was done with that when Shredder crossed Rainbow Bridge.   But it seems Ivy was just waiting in the wings to take over all of Shredder's bad habits.)   

Chlorophyll.  Now that's something I can get on board with!  I'm going to have to find some of those and try them out.  As someone with IBS that suffers from the opposite of the "chlorophyll effect" this might be a good thing for me!!


----------



## reflection (Jul 20, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Thanks!!  Hmm.  Raw honey on the pits.  Sounds like a sticky situation.  Do you have to put your hands in the air to let the honey dry?  Do you need to wear a tank top while doing this?  I would imagine going on a picnic during this process is a no-no, huh?   Do you detox after a shower or before?  I have never heard of detoxing the pits, let alone smearing them with honey.


i hadn't heard of it either and couldn't believe how well it worked. honey is both antibacterial & antifungal i believe, so it really kills off whatever nasties are lurking on our skin. it is sticky but you don't need to keep your arms up or anything. i did wear something sleeveless and then took my shower but it comes off super easily with warm water so you could just wipe it off over the sink if that's easier. i just did it in the AM & then took my shower. i would skip the picnic though, lol.



> Boy will my dog really go nuts over that.  (For some strange and disgusting reason, Ivy likes licking my stinky pits. I want to rip her tongue out!!   I thought I was done with that when Shredder crossed Rainbow Bridge.   But it seems Ivy was just waiting in the wings to take over all of Shredder's bad habits.)


my dog definitely likes all my homemade products on my skin. but then i go a bit crazy for the smell of coconut oil myself. 

i have IBS too with alternating symptoms so can't take the chlorophyll right now, but it really helps. supposedly, a clean diet really makes a difference. if only that were a little easier to do.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 20, 2016)

I think I would prefer to eat the raw honey. It would serve me well when my allergies decide to kick back up (local honey helps tremendously).


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jul 21, 2016)

reflection said:


> have any of you tried a pit detox? while i wasn't sure i wanted to use bentonite clay in the post katie (wellness mama) has on doing a pit detox i did see buried in the comments someone suggested slathering some raw honey (it probably needs to be raw to work) on your pits, waiting 30 minutes or longer (i waited an hour) and then just wiping it off with warm water. it works! i honestly couldn't believe it but my whole level of odor is greatly reduced since doing the detox. i drink waaaay too much diet soda & i've heard soda can cause lots of odor. also, since the raw honey detox i no longer get these little dark red patches that looked like burned skin with the crystal rock deo.



The reason honey works is the same reason honey doesn't go bad on the shelf.  The sugar concentration is so high that it desiccates the microorganisms that normally grow on the skin and cause problems.  Plus you remove most of them with the sticky honey.  The honey doesn't need to be raw.

If you don't have time to wait 30 minutes, just use rubbing alcohol.  You can repeat the application in the middle of the day.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jul 21, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Just an update...since reading this, I decided to give M.O.M. a try, and I have to say, it's been working great. Not quite as convenient as a stick or roll on, and you do have to wait for it to dry, but it's been hot and muggy around here, and I just stuck my nose in my armpit and...nothin'!  So far, no irritation either. Now, I'm looking for a little squeeze bottle to put it in, to make it a bit more convenient than trying to pour out just enough from the big bottle. So if you've been wanting to give it a try, and wondering if it really works, I'd say go for it.



Could you please update after you've been using it for a while.  I looked up the ingredients in MOM and it's magnesium hydroxide (a base) and a low concentration of bleach.  I'm looking for a new deodorant.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 21, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I think I would prefer to eat the raw honey. It would serve me well when my allergies decide to kick back up (local honey helps tremendously).



I agree.  My coworker is a bee keeper and has the most amazing honey.  The last time I bought from him, I got 50 pounds!!  Yummy stuff.  



Soapmaker145 said:


> The reason honey works is the same reason honey doesn't go bad on the shelf.  The* sugar concentration is so high that it desiccates the microorganisms that normally grow on the skin* and cause problems.  Plus you remove most of them with the sticky honey.  The honey doesn't need to be raw.
> 
> If you don't have time to wait 30 minutes, *just use rubbing alcohol.*  You can repeat the application in the middle of the day.



Oh, so that's how it works.  That makes sense.  I actually do use the rubbing alcohol thing.  I've got a spray bottle of it and use it when I feel the need to freshen up.  



Soapmaker145 said:


> Could you please update after you've been using it for a while.  I looked up the ingredients in MOM and it's magnesium hydroxide (a base) and a low concentration of bleach.  I'm looking for a new deodorant.



I think I'm going to buy a bottle of MOM and some cotton balls and try this over the weekend.  I haven't checked the forecast for the weekend, but when I got in my car to go home yesterday, the temp read 102 degrees.  (Unfortunately, my parking space is in direct sun in the afternoon; shady in am when I park, though.)  By the time I got home, it was down to 89.  But I do live on a mountain and it's always 5 to 7 degrees cooler up there than in the valley.  If the MOM can keep me from stinking, I'd say it's a sure bet it will keep others from stinking, too.  I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Could you please update after you've been using it for a while.  I looked up the ingredients in MOM and it's magnesium hydroxide (a base) and a low concentration of bleach.  I'm looking for a new deodorant.



Yes, I'll be happy to update in a while, but feel free to remind me if I forget. I did a lot of googling on the subject, and there seem to be some mild issues, but they seem to be less than any issues involving commercial deodorants out there. So I'm not going to worry about it. So far there is still no irritation whatsoever, like I experienced with my baking soda sensitivity in my homemade version. I notice no odor at all, and maybe it's my imagination, but I think my underarms are dryer than when I was using the crystal deodorant. I found a little squeeze bottle, and four drops per arm pit seems to do the trick, so a bottle of M.O.M. should last a really long time, and make it pretty cost effective to boot.
P.S. If you try it, be sure to shake it before using, it seems to settle a bit. At least my store brand version does.


----------



## reflection (Jul 21, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I think I would prefer to eat the raw honey. It would serve me well when my allergies decide to kick back up (local honey helps tremendously).



oh, you only use a small amount so plenty left over to eat. yum. 



Soapmaker145 said:


> The reason honey works is the same reason honey doesn't go bad on the shelf.  The sugar concentration is so high that it desiccates the microorganisms that normally grow on the skin and cause problems.  Plus you remove most of them with the sticky honey.  The honey doesn't need to be raw.
> 
> If you don't have time to wait 30 minutes, just use rubbing alcohol.  You can repeat the application in the middle of the day.



thanks for the more scientific explanation. i wasn't sure if regular honey would work, and i've even read that some are not pure honey but adulterated with high fructose corn syrup. raw honey should have the beneficial bacteria too since it isn't pasteurized so maybe that helps even more. also, the honey won't dry your skin out like alcohol can. i used it also for a face mask and my skin was so soft afterwards. i've used a deodorant with alcohol, weleda, but didn't have any long lasting odor reduction like with doing the raw honey detox. ymmv though.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't stink!!  Seriously.   I did a detox yesterday.  I used bentonite and white kaolin clays (because I put too much water in the bentonite and had to thicken it up).  I wasn't going to waste my honey on my armpits.  I decided to risk not using deodorant today.  After my shower, I dried really well so there was no water to grow the little bacteria and just tossed a little powder to make sure any residual moisture was absorbed.  That was about 8:00.  It's now 3:30 and I'm (almost) as fresh as this morning.  I'm not sweating like a race horse (I thought I would be) and I don't stink like a herd of elephants (I REALLY thought I would be!).  I'm sold on this detox thing.  And, if you recall from my earlier post, I stink.  I  use commercial deodorant daily and I still stink.  So, maybe it's the deodorant that is actually making me smell funky.  Maybe it's doing the opposite of what it is supposed to be doing.  I'm thinking of continuing the no-deodorant thing for at least a week to see how long the detox will work.  I'm also thinking of making a "deodorant" with neem oil and tea tree essential oil.  Both have anti-bacterial qualities.  I just need to figure out what other EO to use with it to mask the smell somewhat that also has beneficial properties.  I'm not really looking for a deodorant (something to mask body odor) as much as something to kill the odor causing bacteria without tearing up my skin or causing the mutant bacteria that antibiotics can cause.

ETA:  I just used water with the clays.  I didn't want to risk my skin to ACV.  It was a good call.  The clay was enough for me.


----------



## reflection (Jul 26, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I don't stink!!  Seriously.   I did a detox yesterday.  I used bentonite and white kaolin clays (because I put too much water in the bentonite and had to thicken it up).


that's awesome.  



> I decided to risk not using deodorant today.  After my shower, I dried really well so there was no water to grow the little bacteria and just tossed a little powder to make sure any residual moisture was absorbed.  That was about 8:00.  It's now 3:30 and I'm (almost) as fresh as this morning.  I'm not sweating like a race horse (I thought I would be) and I don't stink like a herd of elephants (I REALLY thought I would be!).


wow. i can't forgo deodorant. i wonder if the bentonite clay is a lot stronger than the honey. i wouldn't be surprised if it were. i'm thinking the results will probably be long lasting. i figure i can always do another honey detox if it decided to come back strongly.



> So, maybe it's the deodorant that is actually making me smell funky.  Maybe it's doing the opposite of what it is supposed to be doing.


i've never heard of that happening but who knows. since most people have never detoxed in this way it just may be we killed off an incredible amount of bacteria on our skin. from what i've read it is similar to when we eat a lot of processed foods, take antibiotics, etc. & how it affects our gut bacteria. i think it may be doing the same on our skin with the bad bacteria overtaking the good bacteria. that's the theory i've heard anyway.



> I'm also thinking of making a "deodorant" with neem oil and tea tree essential oil.  Both have anti-bacterial qualities.  I just need to figure out what other EO to use with it to mask the smell somewhat that also has beneficial properties.  I'm not really looking for a deodorant (something to mask body odor) as much as something to kill the odor causing bacteria without tearing up my skin or causing the mutant bacteria that antibiotics can cause.


i'm curious as to why you chose neem oil over a more common oil. i ask because i thought it has a strong, not too pleasant scent from what i've heard. coconut oil is both antibacterial & antifungal and if you like the smell (i just love it) it is a great choice for a deodorant. it seriously smells heavenly with lavender & tea tree. 

mango butter is also both antibacterial & antifungal and from what others say it doesn't really have a scent so would make a good choice. refined oils (coconut) & butters (shea) are good too for no scent and having the antibacterial properties and skin-loving benefits.

for essential oils lavender is always a good choice. maybe someone else who knows more about them can recommend others good for deodorant. oh, lemongrass is good too for a deodorant i've heard. it's even listed as being a deodorant i'm seeing in addition to antibacterial & antifungal. eta: it can irritate some people's skin.

glad the detox worked for you.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 27, 2016)

I've used bentonite clay with coconut oil. I loved it. It was the only time a homemade deodorant worked.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 27, 2016)

reflection said:


> that's awesome.
> 
> 
> wow. i can't forgo deodorant. i wonder if the bentonite clay is a lot stronger than the honey. i wouldn't be surprised if it were. i'm thinking the results will probably be long lasting. i figure i can always do another honey detox if it decided to come back strongly.
> ...



ETA: bolded my comments


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 27, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I've used bentonite clay with coconut oil. I loved it. It was the only time a homemade deodorant worked.



Was it just bentonite clay and coconut oil?  Do you have a recipe or can you direct me to where you found it?  I'm thinking the bentonite would be a bit too strong for me.  I left the clay on for about 30 minutes (I was folding clothes and watching Netflix) and my pits are a bit raw today.  Then again, I "may" have scrubbed a bit too hard in the shower this morning, I don't have the softest wash cloths in the world.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 27, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Was it just bentonite clay and coconut oil?  Do you have a recipe or can you direct me to where you found it?  I'm thinking the bentonite would be a bit too strong for me.  I left the clay on for about 30 minutes (I was folding clothes and watching Netflix) and my pits are a bit raw today.  Then again, I "may" have scrubbed a bit too hard in the shower this morning, I don't have the softest wash cloths in the world.



I had a whole lot of arrowroot and some baking soda as well. I can't recall the recipe  exactly but I am trying to develop something both me and mine can use. Tom's of Maine has been quiting on me now but I do blame my attire.


----------



## reflection (Jul 27, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Was it just bentonite clay and coconut oil?  Do you have a recipe or can you direct me to where you found it?  I'm thinking the bentonite would be a bit too strong for me.  I left the clay on for about 30 minutes (I was folding clothes and watching Netflix) and my pits are a bit raw today.  Then again, I "may" have scrubbed a bit too hard in the shower this morning, I don't have the softest wash cloths in the world.



here's one with bentonite clay & coconut oil: crunch betty's it doesn't have any baking soda either.

eta: i was going to reply to your long post but it didn't show up quoted when i hit reply. anyway, i was going to say i found using the essential oils really does make a difference. i didn't use enough at first in my recipe but later added more and it helped. i never really got to test this recipe out very well since i had a weird fragrance reaction to pretty much everything but here's my starting recipe if you want another with baking soda instead of bentonite clay.

1 1/2 T. unrefined coconut oil
1 T. arrowroot powder (cornstarch works too but some are sensitive to it)
1 1/2 t. baking soda
1 t. beeswax
3 drops tea tree essential oil
3 drops lavender essential oil

i did find i had to use the pH balancer before each application.

pH balancer:

1 T. ACV
1 c. distilled water

mix in spray bottle & store in fridge no more than 2 weeks.

it is an adventure. i seem to have started on a similar adventure with eliminating hair products. oh boy!

forgot to ask, is your mango butter refined or is that rubber/petroleum smell from raw mango butter? i was really hoping to use mango butter as a sub for shea when i didn't want the shea smell to overpower coconut oil.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 27, 2016)

I just made an attempt with zinc oxide in place of baking soda:

2 tsp Arrowroot Powder
1 tsp kaolin clay
1 tsp zinc oxide
1/4 tsp bentonite
7g rice bran oil (just trying it)
6g mango butter
5g shea butter
1g castor
1g vitamin E oil

I'm going to revamp this and simplify it but it's a start. So far, it feels nice. I used no EOs yet.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 28, 2016)

reflection said:


> here's one with bentonite clay & coconut oil: crunch betty's it doesn't have any baking soda either.
> 
> eta: i was going to reply to your long post but it didn't show up quoted when i hit reply. anyway, i was going to say i found using the essential oils really does make a difference. i didn't use enough at first in my recipe but later added more and it helped. i never really got to test this recipe out very well since i had a weird fragrance reaction to pretty much everything but here's my starting recipe if you want another with baking soda instead of bentonite clay.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the recipe.  I just looked at the MMS between the seller and me regarding the mango butter.  I wrote "it smells like Crisco" and she said "refined mango does kind of have a light smell.  It's been closed up let it air and it will diffuse."  I had that convo April 23rd.  I remember letting it air out for a few days.  I've only used it once and it's been in the fridge (in a plastic bag) since then.   If you want me to do a smell test on it when I'm at home, let me know and I will.  I bought it from Misty Magic Supplies facebook group.  I've had good experiences with all of the products and customer service is excellent.  Since I've never had mango butter before, I have nothing to compare the smell to.  When I run low, I'll order some from a different company and compare the two.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2016)

Coconut Oil is one of the oils that will stain clothing, PKO is not as staining. Castor Oil works quite well as a deodorant if you are determined to go with the oil type deodorants. I gave up on these types of deodorants 2 yrs ago since they became very irritating with even 1% baking soda, and ruined a couple of expensive Harley Shirts.  Like IL I am trying to work on a gel stick type deodorant that is not all oils and butters


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 29, 2016)

OK.  Now I've totally gotten on the deodorant bandwagon and have been doing some research on the antimicrobial qualities of various stuff.  I came across this article (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC88925/) and it is chock full of amazing info.  Pay particular attention to Table 1, the "plants containing antimicrobial activity."  Castor bean is one, so castor oil would be logical.  Aloe Vera is another, so the use of aloe as a healing plant is understandable.  Some of you may already know about the things on this list, but I was totally unaware of the majority of them.  Fava beans have antibacterial qualities.  Coriander and cilantro are antibacterial and antifungal.  Lemon Balm has antiviral activity and Lemon Verbena has shown it will kill E Coli, M. tuberculosis and some other crap (I don't know what it is).  Tumeric kills bacteria and protozoa (and who doesn't have protozoa swimming in their water?).  Thyme and Tarragon are antivirals.    SAY WHAT?  Thyme and Tarragon are great on chicken.  That's what I know about Thyme and Tarragon.  I love me some tarragon chicken!!

I've got a list of 10 essential oils that were tested against 22 bacteria and 12 fungi.    Lemongrass, eucalyptus, peppermint and orange oils were effective against all 22 bacteria.  Aegle, citronella, geranium, lemongrass, orange , palmarosa and patchouli killed all of the fungi.  (That one is here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8893526.)

I also found out that the major antimicrobial component of coconut oil is the lauric acid.  When you take out the lauric acid, you have fractionated coconut oil.  Which is fine for soap, but not much of anything else (from what I've read).  If you look at the components of laurel berry oil, it is high in lauric acid.  So is babbasu and a few others.  I wondered if you can make a deodorant with lauric acid.  So I checked for deodorants with lauric acid.  And read a patent application (or something like that) from Colgate-Polmolive talking about their "invention" which contained a high (15%) amount of C14 triglycerides "such as lauric acid" (here:  https://www.google.com/patents/WO2014088586A1?cl=en).  Pay attention to paragraph 006 where it states that lauric acid has "antimicrobial properties toward axillary bacteria" (axillary is a fancy way of saying armpit).  

So, based on all of this fun info gathering, I'm going to try to make a deodorant based on lauric acid, essential oils and a carrier oil for them, maybe babassu since it is hard at room temp and has about 50% lauric acid (like coconut) but doesn't have an odor like coconut does.  I also have emu and argan oils at home.  I want to use something that will absorb well into my skin, but still leave some type of protective barrier behind.   I might add some thing else to make it less greasy.  Since I already have kaolin clay at home, I might try that.  Today is day four with no deodorant and I still smell fine.  My shirt, however, not so much.  I'm going to have to create some washable pit pads to insert into the arm pits of my shirts if I continue to go without deodorant.  I haven't noticed any excessive sweating.  My shirt is actually dry, just a little smelly if you stick your face in my axillary areas.  

I better get back to work.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 29, 2016)

That is really helpful, so much I hadn't even considered. 

Even if certain ones aren't overly effective, combining some of them (lemon and thyme go well on chicken, maybe lemon verbena and thyme for the ax area?) would result is a non irritating but effective deo?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 29, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> That is really helpful, so much I hadn't even considered.
> 
> Even if certain ones aren't overly effective, combining some of them (lemon and thyme go well on chicken, maybe lemon verbena and thyme for the ax area?) would result is a non irritating but effective deo?



Exactly!!  That's what I'm thinking.  Playing with combos to find one that works.  And, does the carrier oil play much (any) part in the efficacy of the essential oil's ability to be antimicrobial.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 29, 2016)

That was interesting. Too bad I used up my babassu. My current concoction is working ever so slowly since I don't stink today like I did yesterday. I'm still a little musty though. The good news is that I can probably use this through my birthday before starting all over again.

Congrats, Teresa, you gave me a good reason to buy babassu again (besides having a luxury soap)


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 29, 2016)

Arimara said:


> That was interesting. Too bad I used up my babassu. My current concoction is working ever so slowly since I don't stink today like I did yesterday. I'm still a little musty though. The good news is that I can probably use this through my birthday before starting all over again.
> 
> *Congrats, Teresa, you gave me a good reason to buy babassu again (besides having a luxury soap)*



Glad to help you spend your money!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 29, 2016)

Another thing I'm thinking of doing is testing a "deodorant"  soap.  Since I've got to buy lauric acid anyway, I'm going to try adding  it to lard, which has no lauric acid in it.  I'm pretty sure I've got  some cured lard bars in the house.  If not, I'll do a batch of 100% lard  when I do the lard/lauric batch.  Once the soap is cured I'll compare  them (one soap per pit, I guess) and see if the lard/lauric keeps me  "shower fresh" longer than the lard bar.

The big question I have right now concerning lauric acid and soap is, will any of the antimicrobial qualities of the lauric acid survive the saponification?  Can I make an antimicrobial CP soap.  Or would it have to be HP and the lauric acid added after the cook and zap test was negative.  I'm thinking the better choice in making an antimicrobial soap would be HP and adding the lauric acid and the antimicrobial essential oils after the cook (and zap test) before the soap cools down too much to mold.  That is going to be a fine timeline (for me at least).  Someone that does HP, and does it well, may have a better handle on getting the timing right.  

Anyway, it's one more thing to add to my lengthy list of soaping to-dos.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 29, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Another thing I'm thinking of doing is testing a "deodorant"  soap.  Since I've got to buy lauric acid anyway, I'm going to try adding  it to lard, which has no lauric acid in it.  I'm pretty sure I've got  some cured lard bars in the house.  If not, I'll do a batch of 100% lard  when I do the lard/lauric batch.  Once the soap is cured I'll compare  them (one soap per pit, I guess) and see if the lard/lauric keeps me  "shower fresh" longer than the lard bar.
> 
> The big question I have right now concerning lauric acid and soap is, will any of the antimicrobial qualities of the lauric acid survive the saponification?  Can I make an antimicrobial CP soap.  Or would it have to be HP and the lauric acid added after the cook and zap test was negative.  I'm thinking the better choice in making an antimicrobial soap would be HP and adding the lauric acid and the antimicrobial essential oils after the cook (and zap test) before the soap cools down too much to mold.  That is going to be a fine timeline (for me at least).  Someone that does HP, and does it well, may have a better handle on getting the timing right.
> 
> Anyway, it's one more thing to add to my lengthy list of soaping to-dos.



Good questions. I would figure HP would be best but some of us do swear by adding certain EOs to our CP soaps and have had great results from it where acne is concerned. I guess it's worth a shot to do both methods and see which is more effective.

I have to ask this- Would coffee soap be useless in this? It's been a while since I used that and I wasn't testing for armpit de-funk-tions (I need sleep before I ruin more words)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2016)

Adding a fatty acid in before the lye is gone will result in the saponification of the fatty acid - so hp would be your only option


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 30, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Good questions. *I would figure HP would be best* but some of us do swear by adding certain EOs to our CP soaps and have had great results from it where acne is concerned.* I guess it's worth a shot to do both methods and see which is more effective.*
> 
> I have to ask this- *Would coffee soap be useless in this?* It's been a while since I used that and I wasn't testing for armpit de-funk-tions (I need sleep before I ruin more words)



That's what I'm thinking.  But HP is such a PITA for me.  

Coffee:  That is an excellent idea.  I didn't even consider that.  I've made coffee soap one time, and added the coffee grounds to it.  But it was for a "kitchen" soap to get rid of kitchen smells.  So, while it gets rid of the immediate odors (and all soaps do that, if you think about it), I want to have something that leaves behind a protective barrier of some sort.  I know soap is a wash off product.  When we super fat, theoretically, we are leaving some of the "good stuff" behind on the skin.  I want that good stuff to be lauric acid and those antimicrobial essential oils.  However, back to that question of coffee, it certainly has appeal to it as long as your EO combo isn't something like clove,  eucalyptus and tarragon.  But if you went with cinnamon, peppermint and little clove, that would probably be appealing.  



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Adding a fatty acid in before the lye is gone will result in the saponification of the fatty acid - so *hp would be your only option*



 Bubble. Completely. Burst. :cry: Gee, thanks, TEG.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2016)

Hp isn't tooooooooooo bad. For special cases like shaving soaps and so on, we just have to suck it up and cook that soap


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 30, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Hp isn't tooooooooooo bad. For special cases like shaving soaps and so on, we just have to suck it up and cook that soap


 

LOL. "Suck it up and cook that soap". Thank you for causing the second belly laugh of my day.  (Theresa beat you to it for the first one)

Yep- sucking it up and cooking that soap is pretty much what I have to do whenever I make my shave soap. There's no way I'm able to CP that baby with all that stearic acid in there, unless I soap really, really hot (195F+/91C+), but at that point it's pretty much HP anyway. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Jul 31, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  But HP is such a PITA for me.
> 
> Coffee:  That is an excellent idea.  I didn't even consider that.  I've made coffee soap one time, and added the coffee grounds to it.  But it was for a "kitchen" soap to get rid of kitchen smells.  So, while it gets rid of the immediate odors (and all soaps do that, if you think about it), I want to have something that leaves behind a protective barrier of some sort.  I know soap is a wash off product.  When we super fat, theoretically, we are leaving some of the "good stuff" behind on the skin.  I want that good stuff to be lauric acid and those antimicrobial essential oils.  However, back to that question of coffee, it certainly has appeal to it as long as your EO combo isn't something like clove,  eucalyptus and tarragon.  But if you went with cinnamon, peppermint and little clove, that would probably be appealing.
> 
> ...





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> *Hp isn't tooooooooooo bad. For special cases like shaving soaps and so on, we just have to suck it up and cook that soap*



This and one more thing: I can only speak as one who has used a soap with EOs. It did amazing things for my face and ingrown hairs on underarms thanks to crappy Venus shavers (I have disposables). When I do decide to use EOs, clove will be out of the question. Eucalyptus... I'll leave that for winter when I will be at risk for my usual URIs or worse. You can tell I could use a diffuser, right?


----------



## Dakotah_SoapWorks (Aug 17, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I just want regular deodorant and they don't even sell that for women. I don't need antiperspirant since I don't sweat that much and if I do, it's cause it's super hot and it helps cool me down anyway. Men have many options for just deodorant. It kinda sucks.



Arm & Hammer makes a deodorant.


----------



## kthomas50 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Natural Deodorant*

I have been making and using my own deodorant for several years. In the beginning, yes, you stink like a sailor, and the reason is a detox process. All the crap that we eat, and chemicals we wear, etc...it all comes out the armpits...that's what armpits are designed for. Anyhoo, if you get some clay (I use dead sea mud) and pack it onto your pits like a mask, and then lie down and think about life for about ten to fifteen minutes, and wash it off, you will not stink any longer. You may have to do this initially, and then maybe once a week or every other week during the first month or so of switching to a natural deodorant. Mine is the wellnessmama recipe, except I did react to the baking soda, so I cut it out and use a little diatimacious earth. Any clay would work too. I keep mine in an old roll on deodorant tube, or a jar. Works a charm!


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 17, 2016)

Just an FYI for anyone who may be interested...still using the milk of magnesia, and it's still working just great. No odor, and I think it even keeps me somewhat dry. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 18, 2016)

I confess that I haven't read the whole thread, but have you folks compared your natural deodorants to nothing at all?

A couple of years ago a new scent of antiperspirant/deodorant caused an allergic reaction in me that forced me to go without anything while it healed.  After the healing was complete, I was fed-up enough with the whole subject to attempt nothing at all.  After the first few weeks (six maybe?), during which the smell was noticeably strong, the smell just went away.  And I'm sure I didn't "just get used to it" as my wife has the nose of five pregnant bloodhounds and absolutely NO qualms about telling me straight.  Showering daily, there simply wasn't any of the typical "BO' smell, and that state continued for a good four months before I abandoned the experiment.  The problem was that even though there was no stink, using nothing _did_ nothing to deter the sweat itself, and I just couldn't handle soaking through shirts and jackets at the pits.  So I went back to a conventional, commercial antiperspirant with an aluminum base.  In my experience, though, you may not _need_ anything if your only goal is not to stink.


----------



## tammy sue starks (Jun 19, 2020)

navigator9 said:


> Just an update...since reading this, I decided to give M.O.M. a try, and I have to say, it's been working great. Not quite as convenient as a stick or roll on, and you do have to wait for it to dry, but it's been hot and muggy around here, and I just stuck my nose in my armpit and...nothin'!  So far, no irritation either. Now, I'm looking for a little squeeze bottle to put it in, to make it a bit more convenient than trying to pour out just enough from the big bottle. So if you've been wanting to give it a try, and wondering if it really works, I'd say go for it.


glad to hear, I may figure a roll on way to use it


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2020)

After a tremendous amount of testing and tweaking I finally have my deodorant sticks refined enough that I am completely happy with them. I have been selling them for a couple of yrs and while they performed well I never liked how they held up in the tubes. They are now much better and actually perform much better with the addition of Zinc Ricinoleate. I became sensitive to fragrance in mine so I use fragrance-free and they perform just as well. Go figure, I get them perfected and no markets, but I have had a few orders by text messages.

I am thinking of putting together kits and selling the kits.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 20, 2020)

I make a variation of a recipe from Tina Moenck’s Homemade Natural Deodorant ebook that I purchased awhile back. Her recipes are really good, and she explains what each ingredient does so you can tweak it for your preferences. She offers many bicarbonate-free and coconut-oil free options. Some are sticks and some are creams. I’ll never go back to store-bought.


----------



## atiz (Jul 7, 2020)

I have tried quite many store-bought natural deodorants and none of them really worked. I'm not a super sweaty person, but cycling 20 minutes to and back from work in the summer does have some effects.

Since the natural store-bought things did not work, I was *very* skeptical of the home-made stuff. (If a lab can't figure out how to make a working one with 15+ fancy ingredients then surely my 2-ingredient one will be a disaster.)

BUT, it does work!
I just made it last week. Followed Irish Lass's simple 60:40 recipe (MgOH + babassu), just to keep it simple and cheap for the test. And it's great -- passes the "bike to work" test in the midwest summer, doesn't stain my cloths, smells good (added just a bit of EO), and it does not even bother me that I have to apply it as a cream. 
I really really should have tried it sooner! Esp. since it's so easy to make.

So thanks all, and to the contributors of the de-funk thread, for all the suggestions!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 7, 2020)

SuzieOz said:


> I adapted a recipe from the Wellness Mama blog. We love it because it works. Apparently some people can't use baking soda though as it irritates them, but we find it ok. If you have issues with it I believe the Wellness Mama has an alternative recipe on the blog.
> 
> This is my adaptation of her recipe:  (I subbed cocoa butter for the shea as I found the shea too soft - cocoa butter stays harder in a deodorant stick)
> 
> ...


Try cera bellina wax. I have been using that and it works beautifully


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 7, 2020)

Today was over 100 and very humid and my new tweak worked fantastic even un-scented. Too bad, I have no markets now that I finally nailed the deo. This has taken around 2 yrs of tweaking.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I make a variation of a recipe from Tina Moenck’s Homemade Natural Deodorant ebook that I purchased awhile back. Her recipes are really good, and she explains what each ingredient does so you can tweak it for your preferences. She offers many bicarbonate-free and coconut-oil free options. Some are sticks and some are creams. I’ll never go back to store-bought.


I looked her ip after you posted...her ebook is 30.00!!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 8, 2020)

Has anyone tried this stuff? I’m also going to try making my own deodorant soon. Also, I love this ladies facebook group. Odor Neutralizer Pellets 

“Benefits:


Works in that it chemically traps and absorbs odor molecules formed during bacterial decomposition of perspiration
Does not inhibit transpiration and is therefore not an antipersipirant
Has no bactericidal or fungicidal properties and therefore does not interfere with the natural flora of the skin
Use: Can be melted together with the other oily components of the oil phase, preferably at 80°C/176°F. Emulsify as usual. Typical use level is 1-5%. For external use only.

Applications: Deodorant sticks or emulsion type deodorants.

Country of Origin: USA

Raw material source: Castor oil and zinc

Manufacture: Zinc ricinoleate is the zinc salt of ricinoleic acid which is obtained from castor oil.”


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2020)

Gaisy59 said:


> I looked her ip after you posted...her ebook is 30.00!!


It is worth the price, IMO. Her recipes are good, but more importantly, she explains how to tweak them to fit your own body chemistry. Also, every time she makes an update, anyone who has ever purchased the book gets the update, as well.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> It is worth the price, IMO. Her recipes are good, but more importantly, she explains how to tweak them to fit your own body chemistry. Also, every time she makes an update, anyone who has ever purchased the book gets the update, as well.


Is this the same person/ebook? Only $15 on etsy 

E-BOOK A Guide to Making Natural Deodorant New 2019 Update | Etsy


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Is this the same person/ebook? Only $15 on etsy
> 
> E-BOOK A Guide to Making Natural Deodorant New 2019 Update | Etsy


Yes, that is the one!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> It is worth the price, IMO. Her recipes are good, but more importantly, she explains how to tweak them to fit your own body chemistry. Also, every time she makes an update, anyone who has ever purchased the book gets the update, as well.


Yes i saw that but 30.00 for an ebook is wicked. I will have to put aside some cash for a bit. I just started new car loan


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes same one in etsy. But 21.00 for canadians. But definitely better than 30.00!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 8, 2020)

One of the reviewers said there were no recipe ingredients...does she not supply that? Or does the reviewer not understand?


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2020)

Gaisy59 said:


> One of the reviewers said there were no recipe ingredients...does she not supply that? Or does the reviewer not understand?


Definitely the ingredients are included. I don't know what that reviewer could be talking about.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Jul 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Definitely the ingredients are included. I don't know what that reviewer could be talking about.


Ok Ali i am in. Will purchase next pay


----------



## Megan (Jul 9, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Has anyone tried this stuff? I’m also going to try making my own deodorant soon. Also, I love this ladies facebook group. Odor Neutralizer Pellets
> 
> “Benefits:
> 
> ...



This is what I'm going to be trying come fall/ winter when I start formulating deodorants.

I would try a magnesium and zinc ricinoleate recipe. I know a lot of suppliers have basic recipes with these ingredients at the moment.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

Megan said:


> This is what I'm going to be trying come fall/ winter when I start formulating deodorants.
> 
> I would try a magnesium and zinc ricinoleate recipe. I know a lot of suppliers have basic recipes with these ingredients at the moment.


Have you heard of anyone using Miss Doyle’s recipe?


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Yes, that is the one!


I’m also looking at this recipe, but I don’t want to get both. This one looks kind of complicated. Any idea from looking how it compares to the one you use? DIY Natural Deodorant Balm Baking Soda Free Vegan Formula | Etsy


----------



## AliOop (Aug 20, 2020)

For me, the recipe you referenced would require purchasing a lot of ingredients that I don't have around. So although the recipe price is cheaper, the total cost with ingredients would be much higher. I also can't stand anything with CO that goes on my skin (unless it is saponified, lol). For me, CO feels greasy, never absorbs, and yet makes my skin feel dry. Weird, because I like it in soap and in food.  

The e-book that I got has a bunch of different recipes, and also explains the use of each possible ingredient, so that you can choose to mix and match to suit your body chemistry. I chose to use mostly the ingredients that I had on hand, and the two versions I tried with those ingredients have worked very well for me. 

Bottom line, the $22 e-book was a better option for me, since I didn't have to buy ingredients and got a bunch of recipes and explanations how to tweak them. I do plan to buy some of the ingredients for my next round since I've used up what I had on hand, but it was nice not to have to do that out of the gate. 

But I hate to tell you which one to get, and then have you not like it. Deo is so personal and works differently for everyone. Have you read any of the deo threads on this forum? They are helpful.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

@AliOop does that book explain/use zinc ricolineate and magnesium hydroxide? I’ve been reading how good those ingredients are for blocking odor.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes, they are both addressed


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Yes, they are both addressed


Thanks so much! I just bought it. Yay!


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Yes, they are both addressed


Ordered some cardboard push up tubes and some zinc ricolineate.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 20, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Ordered some cardboard push up tubes and some zinc ricolineate.


Awesome! I'm cheap and don't sell, so I reused our plastic deo containers.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Awesome! I'm cheap and don't sell, so I reused our plastic deo containers.


Oh that’s smart! I don’t sell yet, but I’d like to some day.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2020)

Zinc Ricolineate and magnesium hydroxide are fantastic. In fact, Zinc Ricolineate was my final tweak that made a huge difference. Go figure, for 3 years my deo has been a very good seller, when I finally nailed the formula I go out of business. I have used Magnesium Hydroxide with Babassu since I started making it with who knows how many tweaks. I am almost considering making it in bulk and selling it.

Cardboard tubes get yucky especially with products like Deodorant and lip balms.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 20, 2020)

@cmzaha you can consider writing up/selling your recipes if you aren’t working craft shows. I’m sure you could write a fantastic book or two (or more) with all your years of experience selling and making.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 21, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Zinc Ricolineate and magnesium hydroxide are fantastic. In fact, Zinc Ricolineate was my final tweak that made a huge difference. Go figure, for 3 years my deo has been a very good seller, when I finally nailed the formula I go out of business. I have used Magnesium Hydroxide with Babassu since I started making it with who knows how many tweaks. I am almost considering making it in bulk and selling it.
> 
> Cardboard tubes get yucky especially with products like Deodorant and lip balms.


The brown cardboard tubes get yucky. But, the black wax coated ones have worked well for me. They don’t stain with every little smear of oil, and they hold up until the product is gone.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 21, 2020)

I know some/all are going to disagree. The best fix for pits is no deodorant at all. It takes a while for yor body to get used to it if you have been using deodorant all your life. I can count on my two hands how many times in my life that I have used deodorant.

Its not good for you. Natural or otherwise clogs your pores. Using deodorant makes you need deodorant.


----------



## Megan (Aug 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Have you heard of anyone using Miss Doyle’s recipe?


I haven't. I've seen several on WSP and I think Making Cosmetics has one. I will probably try to do a bit of a dupe of Schmidts because that's what I use normally, but I don't think they use the Zinc, so I'll jazz it up a bit.

I also think they use baking soda, which I'm going to nix


----------



## AliOop (Aug 21, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I know some/all are going to disagree. The best fix for pits is no deodorant at all. It takes a while for yor body to get used to it if you have been using deodorant all your life. I can count on my two hands how many times in my life that I have used deodorant.
> 
> Its not good for you. Natural or otherwise clogs your pores. Using deodorant makes you need deodorant.


I believe that about antiperspirant, since our bodies use perspiration to detox.

But since deo by definition doesn’t prevent sweating, and only works to prevent the skin bacteria from turning smelly, I don’t view it as unhealthy like the antiperspirant is.

I have used the biological spray that re-set the mix of bacteria on the skin to a normal balance. That helped a lot when we lived in TX and my pits had this funky smell that nothing would eliminate: not even scrubbing with soap and a loofah! This stink pretty much disappeared within days after we moved to a drier climate.

But works best for me, sadly, is to be low carb. I wasn’t full keto, but pretty close, and I had zero pit funk during that time. Not only did my pits stop stinking; the mosquitos stopped biting me, too. But that’s another topic.

Now that we are more paleo-type eaters, I do have to use deo to prevent some stink (but nothing like the Texas-induced funk). This is my homemade deo with safe ingredients. It works great unless I eat something real sugary, which brings back the scary funk for a day. Using the IR sauna gets it out of me pretty fast if I remember to use it.


----------



## Megan (Aug 21, 2020)

AliOop said:


> But works best for me, sadly, is to be low carb. I wasn’t full keto, but pretty close, and I had zero pit funk during that time. Not only did my pits stop stinking; the mosquitos stopped biting me, too. But that’s another topic.


I had the exact opposite happen when I went low carb. I stunk to high heaven (breath, gas, body). I can't handle that life. 

I agree about antiperspirant. I think for deodorant, it depends on the composition. Fragrances, baking soda, and coconut oil can all contribute to inflamed skin, but you can certainly formulate without these.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 21, 2020)

Megan said:


> I had the exact opposite happen when I went low carb. I stunk to high heaven (breath, gas, body). I can't handle that life.
> 
> I agree about antiperspirant. I think for deodorant, it depends on the composition. Fragrances, baking soda, and coconut oil can all contribute to inflamed skin, but you can certainly formulate without these.


I don’t use any of those in my deo, either. Most fragrances give me headaches.  Straight CO (unsaponified) doesn’t agree at all with my skin or hair. Baking soda didn’t bother my skin but I didn’t like the feel of it.

Wax, butters, arrowroot, and mag do the trick for me. But I might try the zinc everyone is raving about, just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ok so i too bought the ebook and i think it is a 50/50 thing. Some good and some tweaking as she says. I really like SMF magnesium/babassu formula and i mix with low % of cera bellina wax for easier application which is not as sticky as beeswax. I think i will try the zinc rico and see how that adds to my deo, but I don’t want to go into adding all those other ingredients because now it has gone from simple to more complicated with ingredients that the SMF discussed adds stains to clothes.



Megan said:


> I had the exact opposite happen when I went low carb. I stunk to high heaven (breath, gas, body). I can't handle that life.
> 
> I agree about antiperspirant. I think for deodorant, it depends on the composition. Fragrances, baking soda, and coconut oil can all contribute to inflamed skin, but you can certainly formulate without these.


Ya low carb made me stink too. Its the ketones. Also, after working with the dieticians in my iffice i have learned the hard way (headaches etc) that our bodies need some carbs to function.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 21, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I believe that about antiperspirant, since our bodies use perspiration to detox.
> 
> But since deo by definition doesn’t prevent sweating, and only works to prevent the skin bacteria from turning smelly, I don’t view it as unhealthy like the antiperspirant is.
> 
> ...


 I also have zero pit funk when keto! Currently low carb and a little deodorant is nice. No carbs necessary! Just need more salt.



AliOop said:


> I don’t use any of those in my deo, either. Most fragrances give me headaches.  Straight CO (unsaponified) doesn’t agree at all with my skin or hair. Baking soda didn’t bother my skin but I didn’t like the feel of it.
> 
> Wax, butters, arrowroot, and mag do the trick for me. But I might try the zinc everyone is raving about, just to see if it makes a difference.


Where’d you get your mag? I plan on using some tallow and shea butter because my skin loves them so much. I’ve been making my own tallow based skin care for about 10 years and now I’m developing a line of products that all have it as an ingredient. Got a couple 5g buckets of pasture raised tallow and it’s divine!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 21, 2020)

BattleGnome said:


> @cmzaha you can consider writing up/selling your recipes if you aren’t working craft shows. I’m sure you could write a fantastic book or two (or more) with all your years of experience selling and making.


I have been considering doing this, but cannot get my daughter on board with her fantastic recipes. She has a Marshmallow soap that no one comes close to plus a shippable frosting can that be used with both m&p, cp or as a stand-alone shave soap. Honestly, I am too new to this quitting to know if I want to actually give up my tried and true to the general public. As it is now I pick and choose who I give my recipes to.

Back to the topic. Remember Zinc ricinoleate is not Zinc it is actually derived from castor seed. If using actual Zinc you have to use the finest powder you can buy and run it through a strainer since like MH it will not actually dissolve and will settle to the bottom of your deodorant.

My formula works perfectly well with no fragrance added and that is what I use exclusively. I only add fragrance if it is requested and very seldom use EO. EO and be very irritating. I do use Lavender EO just because she is 12 and wants fragrance, which I use at .6% never higher. She actually alternates with a non-fragranced one I sent her when or if the Lavender starts to make her itchy. Over the last year of my markets most of my customers changed to non-fragranced.

Edited to add: Use a fine strainer to strain the MH and Zinc Oxide.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I also have zero pit funk when keto! Currently low carb and a little deodorant is nice. No carbs necessary! Just need more salt.
> 
> 
> Where’d you get your mag? I plan on using some tallow and shea butter because my skin loves them so much. I’ve been making my own tallow based skin care for about 10 years and now I’m developing a line of products that all have it as an ingredient. Got a couple 5g buckets of pasture raised tallow and it’s divine!


Yes, I'm all about tallow for skin care! While I like lard better for soap, tallow suits my skin the best for leave-on products. 

Sadly, my mag was from a destash group, and I haven't had to buy any since getting that awhile back. Hopefully someone else can chime in with a recommendation for that?



cmzaha said:


> I have been considering doing this, but cannot get my daughter on board with her fantastic recipes. She has a Marshmallow soap that no one comes close to plus a shippable frosting can that be used with both m&p, cp or as a stand-alone shave soap. Honestly, I am too new to this quitting to know if I want to actually give up my tried and true to the general public. As it is now I pick and choose who I give my recipes to.


Carolyn, you are smart to hang on to those recipes for a bit! You are very generous about sharing info, but your excellent formulations are worth $$$. When you and/or your daughter are ready, people will gladly pay for tried and true recipes. I for one would buy your e-book in a heartbeat! So give it some time and see where it goes.


----------



## Angélique Heiligers (Aug 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Have you heard of anyone using Miss Doyle’s recipe?


Yes I use it and I love it, as also my customers love it. She has on her FB Side 2 recipes, I use her 2nd


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 21, 2020)

I bought the zinc riccolineate pellets from Miss Doyles. But, I am still looking for a mag source. Anybody?


----------



## atiz (Aug 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I bought the zinc riccolineate pellets from Miss Doyles. But, I am still looking for a mag source. Anybody?


I got mine as a bulk dietary supplement on Amazon. It was pretty cheap.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 22, 2020)

@AliOop The ebook author suggested Magnesium Hydroxide, USP-TEX-MGHYDR-01


----------



## AliOop (Aug 22, 2020)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I’m going to add it to my running list so I don’t have to hunt it down later.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 22, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I’m going to add it to my running list so I don’t have to hunt it down later.


Thanks again for the recommendation on the recipe. I’m so excited to try. And, I’m almost tout of store bought, so none too soon!!!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 22, 2020)

You are welcome. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GreeneAcre (May 20, 2022)

Megan said:


> I haven't. I've seen several on WSP and I think Making Cosmetics has one. I will probably try to do a bit of a dupe of Schmidts because that's what I use normally, but I don't think they use the Zinc, so I'll jazz it up a bit.
> 
> I also think they use baking soda, which I'm going to nix


I've worked at duplicating Schmidt's as well, but haven't perfected it yet. Wondering how your formulating is working.


----------

